# Common issues?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothing in the scheme of Gen 1 issues, really - the Gen 2's are very reliable, as if GM actually learned from all of their previous mistakes. Cracked pistons is the main one, and they usually let go pretty early on - but this is mainly a 2016/17 issue as the 18+ were redesigned.

Sometimes the 8" radios crap out. Trunk spoilers leak at the tabs on RS models and just need some silicone applied.

Run 91/93 octane, run a quality synthetic oil with LSPI protection, and keep on top of general fluid maintenance and it should keep on going.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a sort of general question. I'm looking at a 2017 Gen 2 Cruze right now. There's quite a bit of rust and corrosion on the turbo heatshield bolts and surrounding area, and corossion on the turbo lines. Is that normal on these? I don't have anything like that on my Gen 1 even after 200k miles.


----------

